# Cherry Platter - Collaboration w/ Veteran's Nonprofit



## Steve in VA (Feb 19, 2022)

I wanted to share this one as it's a unique opportunity I came across to collaborate with a yet to be named US Veteran artist through a nonprofit organization - UnitingUS.

I turned and burned the 15" cherry platter from a piece of wood the Executive Director of UnitingUS had. I gave it back to her this weekend as seen below and now she's going to hand it off to one of their artists to finish it off. I provided them some basic instructions on the basket illusion process, but I have no idea if they will follow that, paint it, or do something else that is completely unique with it. I can't wait to see what the finished piece looks like.

If you're interested, you can find out more about UnitingUS at https://unitingus.org/ or on FB @ https://www.facebook.com/unitingus.org

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 19, 2022)

It truly is exceptional work of art down to the very detail! The beauty of the wood grain with the warmth heartwood in the way you framed it and executed it is just superb!! The purist in me says- put the breaks on because it already “speaks as is”. Well done Steve and want to see how it turns out after the “baton” hand off collab. What a great thing you are doing for our veterans! Thank you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 19, 2022)

Beautiful and well done. Really anticipating to see future results.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 19, 2022)

Spectacular, quite frankly! That had to take a lot of hours to complete! Chuck


----------



## Barb (Feb 19, 2022)

I love the way it looks with nothing else done to it. You did a wonderful job. I can't wait to see the finished product myself. :)


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2022)

So, they provide the blank and design or how does that work?


----------



## Jonkou (Feb 19, 2022)

Very nice work Steve and thanks for supporting our Vets.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks great Steve, lots of work there! Hopefully they don't screw it up lol... BTW I looked at the website, might sign up as a veteran artist


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 19, 2022)

Impressive how all your lines radiate out from the center and the little rectangles grow proportionally larger. You must have laid the lines out before you carved out the bowl.


----------



## trc65 (Feb 19, 2022)

Beautiful work Steve! As others have said, it stands alone as a great piece. Did you finish the non-beaded areas?


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Feb 19, 2022)

They're going to hand it off to one of their artists are they? Looks like to me the artist has already done the work and someone else is going to try not to screw it up... One of a kind that there is...

Alan


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks everyone! I'll admit after all the work I put in with the beading and burning of the lines it's tough to give it away! It's for a great cause though and it will be interesting to see what another, non-woodworking artist does with it. I'll be sure to post pics of it when it's done.



2feathers Creative Making said:


> So, they provide the blank and design or how does that work?


It was a random coincidence that I met the Executive Director of the organization; I didn't even know what she did. But she happened to have a large piece of cherry and after talking a bit and hearing about the organization, I offered to use it to do a collaboration with someone else. She loved the idea and it took off from there.


barry richardson said:


> Looks great Steve, lots of work there! Hopefully they don't screw it up lol... BTW I looked at the website, might sign up as a veteran artist


If you're interested Barry, or anyone else is, let me know and I'll connect you with her. They sell the art work and sell it all over. 


DLJeffs said:


> Impressive how all your lines radiate out from the center and the little rectangles grow proportionally larger. You must have laid the lines out before you carved out the bowl.


Thanks Doug! The lines were laid out after turning the platter, using polar index graph paper I printed. It's the same technique used for basket illusion pieces, only I didn't color the beads in and am leaving that up to another artist to color any way they like. 


trc65 said:


> Beautiful work Steve! As others have said, it stands alone as a great piece. Did you finish the non-beaded areas?


Much appreciated Tim! I did finish the non beaded areas with one coat of Tried and True. I struggled with this quite a bit though but ultimately decided since it going to be passed around and handled by others having a little protection would be a good thing. I left them basic instructions with few options on how to finish it after the artist is done, and offered to do that part as well. But not knowing what medium they may use leaves a bit of uncertainty. Hopefully that was the right call!! 


Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> They're going to hand it off to one of their artists are they? Looks like to me the artist has already done the work and someone else is going to try not to screw it up... One of a kind that there is...
> 
> Alan


Thanks Alan, and yes they are going to hand it off to someone else. Could be water color, oil paint, india ink and the traditional basket illusion, charcoal, who knows? And trust me, I had the same thought but I've come to grips with knowing that's what a collaboration is all about. Time will tell!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 20, 2022)

Why are you unable to see the finished piece? That's not a true collaboration


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 20, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> Why are you unable to see the finished piece? That's not a true collaboration


Apologies Lou! I meant to say "I can't wait to see the finished piece". I'm hoping / assuming I'll actually get to see it once it's done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 13, 2022)

I received an update on the cherry platter over the weekend. It's actually being featured at the Library of Congress at the end of the month during an event called* "From Conflict To Creativity: Veteran Artists Showcase"*. One of the artists, Kimberly Johnson, will be using it in one of the live sessions during the event to paint on. Details can be found here:

https://blogs.loc.gov/folklife/2022/05/vhp-unites-with-veteran-artists-for-pts-awareness-month/ 

Kimberly is the artist that did the painting in the middle of the flyer for the event; a piece called "Hands of Hope". After getting connected to her and a brief discussion, she quickly sketched out the painting of the Washington Monument, the American Flag, and some cherry blossoms simply as a concept to tie in our nation's capital along with the cherry wood in the platter. I can't wait to see what she comes up with for this piece! My wife and I will be going to the event and I'm looking forward to meeting her and seeing all the art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Greenacres2 (Jun 13, 2022)

WOW!! That was kind of a subtle explosion--"featured at the Library of Congress..." only minimally registered, then i backed up to it. Congratulations!! That will teach me to take a minute to click into some of the links on this site!!
Thanks for your work!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jun 13, 2022)

Very cool! Enjoy the exhibition and accolades.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 13, 2022)

Congrats! Incredible recognition! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 13, 2022)

Enjoy the chance to meet that many artists in one spot!


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 30, 2022)

I had the opportunity to go down to the Library of Congress this morning to attend the event and see the platter while it was being worked on. Kim Johnson, the artist chosen for the collaboration, decided it "had to be an owl" upon seeing the platter and the colors of the cherry wood in person. I was blown away by the detail of her painting and it's not even done yet.

For those of you that may not know, the Library of Congress is right next to the Supreme Court and across from the US Capitol, so I thought I'd share a few pictures. The interior shots are all from the Library of Congress, which is stunningly beautiful if you ever have the opportunity to visit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 30, 2022)

Interior of the Library of Congress

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 30, 2022)

Entrance to the art exhibition

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 30, 2022)

Platter painting in progress

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2022)

Talent upon talent!!! What an honor to be part of this! Congrats!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jun 30, 2022)

Wow, don’t get much better than that, congrats Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 30, 2022)

congrats.

That is one place I wish I had discovered earlier while living in No. VA. Wow, what a place from architecture, paintings, everything. Then to have an event such as this there, very fitting. Matter of fact, although very different, I could easily recommend going to that building instead of some of the Smithsonian; it is just so incredible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 30, 2022)

Lovely! And not just the library.


----------



## Peter White (Jun 30, 2022)

The painting of the owl is top class the platter is great also.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 1, 2022)

Truly a memory for a lifetime. Congrats on the honor. The platter and painting are incredibly beautiful. I've not been to the Library of Congress but it's an amazing looking building too.


----------

